# Best Trailerable 22-24' Boat?



## jagatnepal (Sep 1, 2009)

After wondering/pondering and scratching my head...I finally decided to buy a small weekender/cruiser - something 22-24' LOA with a Trailer. I would prefer fixed keel over swing keel as I don't want problems out on the water.
I will be sailing in single-handed 95% of time onwindy, west coast water- March to October - colder, wetter conditions on Vancouver Island, B.C., Canada.
I will likely not take trips longer than 1 week if I can trailer to sites.

Would really love to hear from owners with ideas on fixed vs swing keel and what boats they recommend based on experience. 
Also, what type of trailer/transportation problems have occurred to owners?

This will be my first sailboat.

Much appreciated.
Islandboy


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

There are always plenty of different opinions about keel types, but if you're planning to actually keep the boat on a trailer when you're not sailing it, you may want to give the swing keelers another chance. That shallow draft with the keel up makes it a lot easier to launch and haul.

There are all kinds of boats in that size range, but some of them will be pushing the limit of relatively feasible trailerability, so sticking to the smaller/lighter boats in the range might help.

The Catalina 22 is one of the most common, and with the pop-top cabin, can be moderately comfortable for spending a few days aboard. There are plenty of others; you might try a forum search for "trailer sailor" or "trailerable".


----------



## jagatnepal (Sep 1, 2009)

2ndWind: thanks.....seems like most of my search/short-listing of boats out west has swing keels on Columbia 22', Chrysler 22', Cat. 22, O'Day 22, Balboa 21', Lancers, 
Keeping an open mind on Swing keels....and ease of launching down ramps and hauling...etc....good advice
cheers - Islandboy


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes, ramp launching will be much easier with a swing keel, however you do give up something vs a fixed keel, esp in the area you are planning to use it.

There are some fixed keel boats with shoal draft such as a Shark24 (3 ft) and they're light enough to trailer without a serious truck, but ramp launching becomes an issue if the ramp is not steep. Extending trailer tongues help here, and also many BC communities have public wharves with small 5 ton cranes - in many cases (sometimes for a modest fee - btw not all ramps are free either) you can use that crane to lift a boat off the trailer and drop it in the water. Some are manually operated and are usually free (it can be a workout) but nowadays more and more of them have been motorized.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

*Also, consider mast raising*

Depending on how often you splash and who's there to help, hoisting and lowering the mast can be an issue. I've heard tales not so much of crashes but twisted/buckled standing rigging that led to early replacement.

Some designs address this issue. MacGregor has a gin pole that's built in. Catalina uses an extensible crane built into the trailer ahead of the bow.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a little smaller than your range and VERY hard to find, but... if *BEST* small fixed-keel sailboat for PNW is the brief, I'd look for a Wilderness 21. It's a freak. Has crossed oceans. Only 1870 lbs, so one person could launch it -- but it's like a mini Contessa 32. Despite a 57% ballast ratio, it's fast (PHRF 219) as a San Juan 24. Which would be a good second choice.


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Look at Beneteau 235's. These boats have a great rep for sailing qualities, they built several hundred, and there is a great web site for questions and information. My personal opinion it is one of the best pocket cruisers ever built.
DD


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

What about a Santana 2023A? There's a well equipped one on the Vancouver craigslist at the moment, no idea if it's in your budget or not though.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

bobmcgov said:


> It's a little smaller than your range and VERY hard to find, but... if *BEST* small fixed-keel sailboat for PNW is the brief, I'd look for a Wilderness 21. It's a freak. Has crossed oceans. Only 1870 lbs, so one person could launch it -- but it's like a mini Contessa 32. Despite a 57% ballast ratio, it's fast (PHRF 219) as a San Juan 24. Which would be a good second choice.


The Wilderness 21 is a very neat boat, but really,, nothing like a Contessa 32.

It's a Carl Shumacher design that handles and feels (except for the space below) like a much larger boat . I've sailed on the one that did the minitransat and transpacs with then-18yr old Amy Boyer at the helm. This boat (Little Rascal) spent 20 years in Squamish BC but sold some time back, I believe to somewhere in the prairies. It is a cool boat but deepish draft for regular trailer launching.


----------



## Capt.Fred (Oct 17, 2004)

bobmcgov said:


> It's a little smaller than your range and VERY hard to find, but... if *BEST* small fixed-keel sailboat for PNW is the brief, I'd look for a Wilderness 21. It's a freak. Has crossed oceans. Only 1870 lbs, so one person could launch it -- but it's like a mini Contessa 32. Despite a 57% ballast ratio, it's fast (PHRF 219) as a San Juan 24. Which would be a good second choice.


As I've said before and I repeat. A real blue water sailor can sail almost anything across an ocean. A real sailor and I must add a very beautiful young women, sailed her Wildernes 21 "Lil Rascal" across the Atlantic around 1980 and survived due to her graceful tenatious love of what she was doing. I remember Amy Boyer when she was over due on a race to the Farralon Islands and the next morning we found her still sailing her Wilderness 21 freezing and partially swamped outside the Golden Gate determined to at least finish on her own.
And now gentle readers, my $.02 suggestion for a trailable boat with potential for modifications for ocean sailing is a Rob Roy 23. Not only does she have the potential to sail well, but she is real pretty. That alone makes her not only a pleasure to look at, but pleasure to have her perform.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Faster said:


> The Wilderness 21 is a very neat boat, but really,, nothing like a Contessa 32.


It's tough, wet, with low freeboard, good sailing qualities, fin keel (points well), quick for its ballast ratio, with exceptional capsize screening numbers for its length. They share a reputation for being among the most seaworthy vessels of their length and weight _while remaining pleasant to sail_.

*shrug* Among 20-21 footers, find me a boat closer to the much-vaunted attributes of a Contessa 32. Not the Flicka; not the Mini 6.5.

BTW, The Wilderness 21 was designed by Chuck Burns and later sold as the Burns 21.

Also BTW: Capt Fred -- Do you own (and are trying to sell) a Rob Roy 23 named Fiddlestix? A truly pretty craft. But if so, it's good form to disclose to us gentle readers you have a vested interest in recommending we buy one.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

bobmcgov said:


> It's tough, wet, with low freeboard, good sailing qualities, fin keel (points well), quick for its ballast ratio, with exceptional capsize screening numbers for its length. They share a reputation for being among the most seaworthy vessels of their length and weight _while remaining pleasant to sail_.
> 
> *shrug* Among 20-21 footers, find me a boat closer to the much-vaunted attributes of a Contessa 32. Not the Flicka; not the Mini 6.5.
> 
> BTW, The Wilderness 21 was designed by Chuck Burns and later sold as the Burns 21.


Thanks for the correction re the designer (brain fart...).. and I take your points of similarity.. nevertheless they are very different hull forms and in that way are not very 'similar' boats!


----------



## bjslife (Oct 28, 2009)

I found a venture(macgregor) 24' with swing keel for $400 on craigslist and only had the washer on the swing keel leak once and was able to fix it when it was in the water plus i like the fact its stable towing and can be towed with a midsize v6 vehicle.


----------



## jagatnepal (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey.....thanks everyone for info and thoughts...
Here's a list of what is available locally with a trailer included. 
Feel free to comment
O'Day 22, Chrysler 22, Columbia 22, Luger Tradewind 26, Venture 22, Cat.Capri 22', Lancer 28', S2 24', Tanzer 22 Balboa 21

namaste


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Pretty comprehensive list. I am a little surprised that there are no Catalina 22's. I believe that there were over twenty thousand built so arguably the most popular boat in it's class. Bit of trivia, Frank Butler designed the Columbia </ST122 when he worked for them. Out of your list, I like the <ST1Capri </ST122 the best. It was designed by Gary Mull in collaboration with Frank. <ST1Mull a</ST1lso designed the Ranger 22 and the Santana 22. I like the <ST1Capri </ST1for it's fixed keel and (IMHO superior) cockpit layout. It rates about 30 seconds/mile faster than the swing keels and I think would be a blast to race the beer cans. The downside is there isn't much room in the cabin. But if you are looking for that trailerable pocket cruiser, you should expand your sites to the twenty five footers.


----------



## Capt.Fred (Oct 17, 2004)

bobmcgov said:


> It's tough, wet, with low freeboard, good sailing qualities, fin keel (points well), quick for its ballast ratio, with exceptional capsize screening numbers for its length. They share a reputation for being among the most seaworthy vessels of their length and weight _while remaining pleasant to sail_.
> 
> *shrug* Among 20-21 footers, find me a boat closer to the much-vaunted attributes of a Contessa 32. Not the Flicka; not the Mini 6.5.
> 
> ...


bobmcgov, Hi, no I don't own the pretty Rob Roy "Fiddlesticks", but I do know the owner up in Fairhope and hope that boat doesn't leave this area. Mike is ready for a larger boat for his cruising plans and is reluctantly selling his Rob Roy 23. Darn, bobmcgov, you tricked me into almost giving that pretty boat a plug.
Capt.Fred: The designer and single handed builder of the 50' 23 ton cutter ketch y'awl "Daedalus" launched in 1977. The designer and builder of a self charging electric power plant in his Southern Cross 28 "Icarus". Presently outfitting a Rob Roy 23 "biophilia.net" for a return extended cruise up the rivers of Central America. I just want to be closer to the water! Thanks for the query.
"It is better to be a hasbeen than a never hasbeen".


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

jagatnepal said:


> Hey.....thanks everyone for info and thoughts...
> Here's a list of what is available locally with a trailer included.
> Feel free to comment
> O'Day 22, Chrysler 22, Columbia 22, Luger Tradewind 26, Venture 22, Cat.Capri 22', Lancer 28', S2 24', Tanzer 22 Balboa 21
> ...


What sort of keel on the Tanzer 22, any idea? It certainly meets your stoutness criterion: 3200 lbs for a 22 foot boat, half of that as ballast! Yet its hull form is easily driven. It's a quick boat when the breeze is up. But that is a problem with the T22 -- it is so heavy, it might struggle in your light summer winds. I'd want a 300 sqft nylon drifter on that puppy. You'll need a butch truck to tow it; prolly over 5000# on the trailer. Likewise on the Balboa 21: robust, but heavy & undercanvassed. T22's a better sailer.

You really have a fascinating set of requirements, & I'm interested to see what boats people come up with. Your needs aren't mutually exclusive _per se_, but they do stretch out in divergent ways. For example, PNW suggests deep keel; but you want easy trailering. You need a boat that is good in light air, but one that can take the storms and swells you will encounter. This is a fun challenge. What about a ComPac 23? Sturdy, sits low on a trailer (shoal keel), classic looks. Slower than heck, but who's in a hurry? Not common in the PNW, however.


----------



## jagatnepal (Sep 1, 2009)

Tanzer 22 is a fixed keel ( yr.1973). The S2 is also fixed keel.
My budget is low and ComPac 23 is very high, I believe? & haven't seen a Compac 23 listed.
Yes..there are some Catalinas' listed and it's on my list. I understood that Capri 22' was under the Catalina production but didn't realize "Venture" was a MacGregor?? 
There is also Ranger 22-24 but haven't seen any with trailers. Hoping to get the whole package as one purchase to save some $$ rather than piecemeal.
By local market, I mean Vancouver Island , Puget Sound, Portland, Vancouver area. 
thanks for your suggestions - hope to buy in November and work on boat in backyard and launch in March. I plan to set up mast pulley system to lift mast solo. 
To err is human....
to arrrggghhh is Pirate.


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

Since you are up in the NW, take a look at the San Juans, from Clark. There are a good number of these boats in that region and pleanty of support. Trailerable, great performance and good accomodations. I have one and it is a blast to sail.

Good luck and Fair Winds

LakeEscape
on Lake Norman
NC


----------



## jagatnepal (Sep 1, 2009)

*Yes....SanJauns are around*

thanks for the suggestions re: S.J's.....I see quite a few around the docks.
And I have heard good things from the owners....
I will add to my list.....
cheers....j.nepal


----------



## gr8trn (Dec 10, 2008)

Seaward 25 crosses my mind. I did see the 22-24 feet, and see that most of the models you are seeing are a bit sleeker/faster. Nice shoal wing keels for launching.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*San Juan 21*

Also consider a San Juan 21. It has a swing keel, easy to set up and launch and there are a large number in the Pacific Northwest as they were built in Washington State. Plus there is a large following (Fleet 1) in the Seattle area for racing and technical support.


----------



## jagatnepal (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey JOe: thanks for reply......I have considered S.J.'s and yes.....there are a considerable # of them around...going strong.....
cheers...
Haven't found my boat yet but looking over a few including an "Edel 665". About 21'.....


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am finding myself drawn to the S2 7.3. Any opinions on that trailerable? There are others that have caught my eye yes, but really interested in this.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

joekano said:


> Also consider a San Juan 21. It has a swing keel, easy to set up and launch and there are a large number in the Pacific Northwest as they were built in Washington State. Plus there is a large following (Fleet 1) in the Seattle area for racing and technical support.


Original post's requirements:


> I would prefer fixed keel over swing keel as I don't want problems out on the water.
> I will be sailing in single-handed 95% of time on windy, west coast water- March to October - colder, wetter conditions on Vancouver Island, B.C., Canada.


The SJ21 is _strictly_ a protected-waters sailboat. We took ours to Catalina Island last summer in benign conditions, but the trip was decidedly close to the limit for that boat. October around Vancouver Island? You'd be so dead.

I love our SJ21, but Lake Union is a better stage for it than is the northern Pacific.


----------



## AdamHowie (Oct 20, 2010)

I would take a good hard look at a Tanzer 22, or any Tanzer (22, 7.5, 26,28). The 22 is trailerable and points well with roomy accomodations below, also one design racing is very common for them. They're fast, comfortable, easy to handle, well made boats. I think there was a swing keel version made aswell.

Another option would be an Edel 665 (3.6" Draft) This is a beautiful boat with classic looking lines, very seaworthy and comfortable enough for a few weekend or coastal trips. Next to a soling, this is the funnest boat I have ever sailed. There is one in the same cove as me, which is hauled out seasonally with a trailer. A very interesting, but well done procedure.

You cant go wrong with either of these boats,

Adam


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Holy 2009!


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

*22-24 foot trailerable*

>the point of the journey is not to arrive...isn't that..um..Neil Peart...drummer and lyricist for the Canadian band RUSH?.I believe it is...and what a superb trio of musicians..but I digress...

I like my Seafarer 24...she's trailerable and there are still a few around...not many though... but the C/B version with classic deck and worm gear on the C/B winch is a good all-around weekender light cruiser...and a good lookin ol' gal...the "futura" deck designs are roomier headroom-wise but not as nice lines...good luck..take your time btw...the point of the journey...enjoy the process...and all that good stuff...looking at all your options when you got cash in hand is a Rush.....


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

souljour2000 said:


> >the point of the journey is not to arrive...isn't that..um..Neil Peart...drummer and lyricist for the Canadian band RUSH?.I believe it is...and what a superb trio of musicians..but I digress...
> 
> btw...the point of the journey...enjoy the process...and all that good stuff...looking at all your options when you got cash in hand is a Rush.....


You are correct!

Nicely done sir!


----------



## Sternik (Oct 8, 2010)

If you are looking for a newer boat, what about TES 720? Swing keel, easily trailerable and ramp launched, good accommodations and you can step the mast by yourself. They do have Canadian dealer in Ontario.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

a thread back from the dead, but still fun.

I just bought an Aquarius 23, that I am also bringing back from the dead. It is very trailerable, I'll let you guys know how sailable this summer. It does have a lead sole in addition to the swing keel, and is self righting even with keel up.


----------



## Andyman (Jul 20, 2007)

CapnBilll said:


> a thread back from the dead, but still fun.
> 
> I just bought an Aquarius 23, that I am also bringing back from the dead. It is very trailerable, I'll let you guys know how sailable this summer. It does have a lead sole in addition to the swing keel, and is self righting even with keel up.


I also have an Aquarius 23. A 1972 Hull #723. Do you belong to the ayahoo Aquarius Group? A great bunch to share Aquarius info. The 23 is a great sailing boat with a big cockpit and great cabin. Heck, my Catalina 25 friends are jealous of the cockpit and the v-berth!

Aquarius-owners : For all A-21 and A-23 Aquarius Sailboat owners "Coastal Recreation"


----------



## Chuckburns (Sep 20, 2015)

Wilderness 21 is a Chuck Burns design...thank you.


----------



## DivingOtter (May 5, 2012)

I'm partial to my boat. 23ft santana 2023 that has ample cabin room for extended trips, water ballast and swing centerboard. Very easy to tow and step the mast. However, we leave ours in from March till end of November-December here in NJ.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Chuckburns said:


> Wilderness 21 is a Chuck Burns design...thank you.


He said 22-24, so you know 21 (even of your own design) really is outside the requirement, but at least you didn't recommend a Mac 26x 

Its also why I love this place... the freaking designers dropping in to answer questions. How cool is that?


----------



## SV Lark (Jul 31, 2015)

Are you looking for a boat you can easily haul on a trailer, or a boat you can stick on a trailer for winter? If you plan on using the trailer to expand your sailing venue beyond your immediate 50 mile radius, reconsider a swing keel or keel centerboard. This of course sacrifices blue water ability. I will comment on this category, as I recently worked through which questions to ask. The answers are always individual specific. I chose keel / centerboard because I didn't want to risk limb dropping a swing keel for scraping and paint. I also preferred a shallower draft boat. How many people will you take on a weekend? Some boats advertise bunks for 5, others allow more comfort but are best for a couple and maybe a small child. How much time do you have for maintenance? Many great boats are out of production, and because of age are overdue for a major refit. Many newer designs address mast raising with a crane option. I did what you are doing, exploring online. Spend time at your local marina talking to owners and looking at their boats. I was disappointed in one internet favorite when I finally saw it. Boat shows and shops were also helpful for me, but I don't live in a sailing hotbed. I finally visited a factory to confirm my choice, and bought a factory refitted Rhodes 22 after renting one. Good luck with your own search.


----------

